# Supporters Of 'Dasam Granth' Submitted Doctored CDs To Akal Takht



## spnadmin (Nov 30, 2009)

*Dasam Granth Row:  CDs doctored, says Darshan Singh *
Varinder Singh
Tribune News Service 

Amritsar, November 30
Giving a new dimension to the raging controversy surrounding his much talked about Rochester (USA) gurdwara discourse, former Akal Takht Jathedar Darshan Singh has alleged that doctored audio and video CDs were submitted to the Akal Takht Jathedar by his detractors in a bid to malign him. 

Holding a right-wing Hindu organisation responsible for the controvery over "Dasm Granth", Prof Darshan Singh has also asserted that as as per the directions of Akal Takht he would be appearing before the Takht on December 5 in the presence of the Sikh Sangat and would give his clarification. He has also made it clear that he would not be appearing "in front of any individual" on that day along with the "unedited CDs" of his discourse in support of his innocence.

Meanwhile, the Dal Khalsa has expressed apprehension that those supporting the Dasm Granth and the ones who were opposing it might clash with each other before or after appearance of Darshan Singh at Akal Takht.

"I want to make it clear before the Sikh Sangat and others that the original CD was not provided to the Akal Takht Jathedar by the complainants. Only the edited versions were sent to Akal Takht by someone along with the complaint regarding my discourse. The Akal Takht Jathedar and the Sikh Sangat should listen to the original CDs and I am going to present these at Akal Takht along with statements of as many as eight witnesses," said Darshan Singh while talking to The Tribune over phone.

Denying that he had denigrated the life and personality of Guru Gobind Singh in his Rochester gurdwara discourse as his critics alleged, Darshan Singh said: "In fact, in my discourse I had told the Sangat that the story regarding the Guru's visit to a woman's house was baseless and was cooked up in an attempt to show the Guru in poor light. Presenting the story as an example, I have been informing people as to how efforts were being made to belittle the Guru. It, however, was presented the other way, thanks to the editing skills of some people. I have been of the view all through my life that Guru Granth Sahib was the Guru of the Sikhs. There can be no parallel to Guru Granth Sahib. It was however a different matter that I have been advising people to study the Dasm Granth carefully," said Darshan Singh.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Nov 30, 2009)

This was expected. Lets see hoe the AT people react to this :happysingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 30, 2009)

The best part of this, Hardip ji, in my personal estimation, is that Professor Darshan Singh is not going forward on the defensive. And the Tribune picked the story up and printed it.


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 1, 2009)

But this line of Prof. Darshan Singh should of been obvious to common sense right from beginning isn't it? Or do people do not even care to follow carefully follow what is being said before jumping on to a bandwagon.

In the process the real issues will get obscured. Issues such as to how Prof Sahib made a sudden turnaround. Whether he disowns DG in its entirety? And if not, which are the parts he agrees with? And if yes, then what happens to the earnings from singing of Banis of DG  by him?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 1, 2009)

Harbans ji,

Guru Fateh.

You write:



> But this line of Prof. Darshan Singh should of been obvious to common sense right from beginning isn't it? Or do people do not even care to follow carefully follow what is being said before jumping on to a bandwagon.


1.Would you be kind enough to elaborate what you mean by the above? Who is jumping on which bandwagon and under what premises?

2.Do you mean many people have blind sympathy and faith for Prof. Sahib's work hence do not bother to see the facts?

I have no intentions of putting words into your mouth but my questions are for my own understanding on your thought process that you have expressed in the post.



> In the process the real issues will get obscured. Issues such as to how Prof Sahib made a sudden turnaround. Whether he disowns DG in its entirety? And if not, which are the parts he agrees with? And if yes, then what happens to the earnings from singing of Banis of DG by him?


1. What in your opinion are the real issues and how they might be obscured?

2. If by chance they are obscured, then how can they be put under the light and exposed so all can see them and discuss about them in a Gurmat manner openly?

Regarding your claim about "how Prof Sahib made a sudden turnaround", I am quite honestly puzzled by this. 

1. Pardon my ignorance but doesn't the word SIKH mean a student, a learner, a seeker and the tools given to us in the SGGS, our ONLY GURU help us to expand our horizons and make us unlearn and relearn things?

 Guru Nanak said that Truthful living matters more than the Truth itself. In other words only by developing honesty through Gurbani one can begin to attain that and when new things are discovered with the help of the tools from SGGS, our ONLY GURU, then one should be brave enough to say that he/she was wrong before. To admit mistakes is the gateway towards Truthful living.

I have no idea if Prof. Darshan Singh has rejected the whole DG, which I like to call a "book" nor have I read it anywhere about it. If you have any such information, please share with us.



> And if yes, then what happens to the earnings from singing of Banis of DG by him?


1. What in your opinion should be the punishment for learning later in life which did not happen  before due to lack of Gurmat Knowledge then, and having the Sikhi bravura to accept the wrongs of the past while having been very aware of the dire consequences? 

Accepting our mistakes of the past in open without caring about the consequences  which might lead to literal stoning and criticism  and also may be something much worse than that from all directions is  also the cornerstone of Sikhi.

Your thoughts on this matter would really help to clarify lots of things.

Thanks & Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 1, 2009)

I woul like to note that there are three audio files of interviews with Professor Darshan Singh in which he explains why he changed his thinking about Dasam Granth and why he did the seva of kirtan. 

These are posted here at SPN and also at Guru Granth Sahib Academy. Please see this link and scroll down to the last section of audio files.
*
Dasam Granth | Guru Granth Sahib (GGS) Web Academy*


----------



## satnamr46 (Dec 1, 2009)

Narayanjot Ji,
Waheguru ji ka khalsa,
Waheguru ji ki fateh.
I have heard this audio interview and and am gratified with the honesty and humility with which Prof. Darshan Singh answers the oft-repeated question of his having done keertan from DG.It was an honest mistake in that he believed that everything that was in Amrit Keertan was Gurbani.In my own case,I have done the same for the most part of my life.The hymns included in the Amrit Keertan that come from DG. often bear a striking resemblance to Gurbani.It is only very recently,when the Sikh have really started studying Gurbani lovingly and reverentially with a view to understanding the underlying unity of its principles,and when their faith in the tenth Guru`s dictum (GURU MANYO GRANTH)has been jolted by the parallel parkash of the Dasam Granth despite the Sikh Rehat Maryada orders to the contrary, that they have really started  Dasam Granth studies in all earnestness and to their surprise found Lambaites of the Dasm Granth composition to  have mixed up some hymns bearing close resemblance to Gurbani with mundane mumbo-jumbo.
Prof. Darshan Singh acknowledges his mistake. Gurbani says: bhulan aandar sabh ko abhull gur kartar.(Other than the Providence,we all make mistakes).Now that he knows the truth, he does not want to continue with the same mistake.He quotes from Gurbani;

kbIr mnu jwnY sB bwq jwnq hI Aaugnu krY ]
kabeer man jaanai sabh baath jaanath hee aougan karai |
Kabeer, the mortal knows everything, and knowing, he still makes mistakes.
hy kbIr! mn sB kuJ jwxdw hY, pr auh jwxdw hoieAw BI (T`gI dI kmweI vwlw) pwp krI jWdw hY [

kwhy kI kuslwq hwiQ dIpu kUey prY ]216]
kaahae kee kusalaath haath dheep kooeae parai |216|
What good is a lamp in one's hand, if he falls into the well? ||216||
aus dIvy qoN kIh suK jy aus dIvy dy Aswfy h`Q ivc huMidAW BI AsI KUh ivc if`g pey? [216[

Can we fault him for that,I guess not.Harbans ji , please listen to that interview and then come up with your thoughts. Time and again, you are alluding to his earnings.He did not deliberately delude anyone. We make mistakes, but the true lord is forgiving.Guru Angad  and Guru Amardas renounced their former path of duality once they were blessed by the guru and  had IK ONG KAAR awareness. Let us not pillory Prof. Darshan Singh for his former thoughts. People change and this is a change most desirable.To come to know the truth and not to adhere to it is unfogiveable.Let us not hold him to any account.

Let us reflect on this Guru wisdom:

lyKY kqih n CUtIAY iKnu iKnu BUlnhwr ]
laekhai kathehi n shootteeai khin khin bhoolanehaar |
Because of the balance due on his account, he can never be released; he makes mistakes each and every moment.

bKsnhwr bKis lY nwnk pwir auqwr ]1]
bakhasanehaar bakhas lai naanak paar outhaar |1|
O Forgiving Lord, please forgive me, and carry Nanak across. ||1||
Lovingly
Satnam Singh Randhawa


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tejwant ji,

Gurufateh

Thank you for your comments.
Let me start by saying that I too have been a ardent admirer of Prof Darshan singh Ji.
But the current controversies are too serious to just take sides. The whole thing has to be viewed very dispassionately and objectively. It is not necssary that you have be either "pro Prof Darshan Singh or anti" and similarly either "Pro DG or anti DG"

I have written earlier written under the thread "Protests against derogatory remarks against Sikh Gurus" as under:



> How things can get twisted! Professor Darshan Singh ji only quoted from DG what he thought was a reference to Guruji. He was making comments against DG for the alleged sacrilegious reference to Guruji and not against Guruji himself!


So this what I meant, referring to people who blindly speak against Prof Darshan Singh ji.

Secondly regarding professor Sahibs turn around, I have earlier also said that he no ordinary person. He has been the The Jathedar of AT, a renowned and respected keertanya, in other words a public figure and a leader to whom common Sikhs would like to look up to. If harbansj24 changes his spiritual thoughts for better, the impact will be only on harbansj24 and will not make a difference to anyone. But if Prof Sahib does it then it does impact millions of Sikhs.  He has every right to evolve himself spiritually. But when he is propagating it among common Sikhs he has a moral responsibility to equally publicise _everytime _what was his opinion earlier on the same. Otherwise it creates avoidable confusion among ordinary Sikhs. Just saying this in an isolated manner in a gathering of well to do Sikhs is just not enough. It has to be done in large gatherings where he has been speaking against DG. But the sad part is that _he may not get the opportunity once he is debarred after December 5th for totally twisted and incorrect reason!

_Thirdly for his earnings from singing of banis from DG, yes it is agreed that it is genuine mistake. This is what I had written in my earlier posts under the thread "Controversy surrounding Pof Darshan Singh Ji":



> The question is not about being a Brahmgyani who may just one in millions. The question is about being a Sikh.
> 
> Now if you are a Sikh and hundreds of thousands of people believe you, respect you and follow your spiritual views then as Sikh, IMHO you owe a responsibility. If you change your spiritual views overnight even for the most genuine reasons, then you do need to give detailed explanation to the Sikh Sangat. For such a changeover you have to admit that your earlier views were not correct and that you were not aware of the facts and now that new truths have come to light you are abandoning the the old beliefs and seek forgiveness of Sikh Sangat.
> 
> ...


And another:



> Thank you Gyaniji.
> Yes it may be impractical for him to pay back the exact Royalties earned by singing from DG. But the fact is that he had earned the money from singing of bani which he does not now believe in. He can symbolically gives say 1,2,3,4 or 5 lakhs to let's say Khalsa Orphanage in Amritsar or something similar.
> Nobody is going to grudge him the earnings from singing of Gurbani from SGGS since he believes in it. Nobody would have grudged him the earnings from DG also had he not publicly repudiated it. It is a question of intellectual, moral and spiritual honesty.


I hope that in my humble manner, I hope that I could atleast partly been able to clarify some points.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 1, 2009)

If I may ask some questions and add my opinion. 

How can Professor Darshan Singh realistically re-pay the funds he earned from his kirtan seva? Who would he pay the money to? And was it honest work performed with a sincere heart? He has done the next best thing by giving his time and expertise back to the panth in a different way. 

He went to Canada and spread the word of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. He founded Guru Granth Sahib (GGS) Web Academy | Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh! where he contributes his knowledge by teaching Gurmat studies. There one can enroll in gurmat courses at no cost, and Professor Darshan Singh is one of the teachers. If you look through the site there is some very powerful seva performed at the academy, including study of Gurmat Sangeet. He is at the top of the list of volunteers. Is this not a form of re-payment to the panth for their generosity? And is it not a way to correct past errors? His own attention was returned to Sri Guru Granth Sahib, and through his seva he continues teaching others wisdom of the Guru.


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

I repeat my quote in the last post written to Tejwant Singh ji, which you might not have seen. It was originally posted in the thread,"controversy surrounding Prof Darshan Singh Ji":



> Thank you Gyaniji.
> Yes it may be impractical for him to pay back the exact Royalties earned by singing from DG. But the fact is that he had earned the money from singing of bani which he does not now believe in. He can symbolically gives say 1,2,3,4 or 5 lakhs to let's say Khalsa Orphanage in Amritsar or something similar.
> Nobody is going to grudge him the earnings from singing of Gurbani from SGGS since he believes in it. Nobody would have grudged him the earnings from DG also had he not publicly repudiated it. It is a question of intellectual, moral and spiritual honesty.


----------



## satnamr46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,
                 Waheguru ji ka khalsa
                 Waheguru ji ki fateh.
                                               You have so beautifully outlined Prof. Darshan Singh 's contributions to Gurmat and Gurmat Sangeet.He is an amazing  man who despite his old age and virulent detractos,is traversing the continents spreading the Guru,s Word
and holding aloft the supermacy of Guru Granth Sahib Ji as to be our only Guru.Exposition of the Guru, s Word is the greatest of all sevas.Bhai Gurdas says in one of the kabits that appears on page 655 of  Amrit Keertan;Jaisay sat mandir kanchan kay ussaar deenay,taisaa punn sikh ko ik shabad sikhaa-ay ka(673) Teaching a shabad to a sikh amounts to the seva of building seven temples of gold.  Let us not measure everything in terms of money. The present day sant babas are doing a great job of erasing sikh history by marbilizing historical sikh sites,by spreading karam kands and manmat .Their maryadas are different. Their nitnem is different.Their knowledge of Gurbani is woefuuly inadequate and is oftentimes  influenced by vedantic philosophy discarded by the Gurus and Bhagats.

I would also like to take issue with the observation that sacrificial spirit amongst the sikhs has only emanated from the singing of Deh siva..... Sikhs have been laying down their lives for the protection of the downtrodden and the defenceless and thus the preservation of their faith even before the advent of this hymn. The sant-siphahi spirit has been present   among the sikhs during Guru Gobind Singh, s 
time and before that.

Humbly, Satnam Singh Randhawa


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 2, 2009)

*The present day sant babas are doing a great job of erasing sikh history by marbilizing historical sikh sites,by spreading karam kands and manmat
*
Yes -- they are. *How will it end? 
*


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 2, 2009)

satnamr46 ji,



> I have heard this audio interview and and am gratified with the honesty and humility with which Prof. Darshan Singh answers the oft-repeated question of his having done keertan from DG.It was an honest mistake in that he believed that everything that was in Amrit Keertan was Gurbani


The Amrit Keertans which I have seen carry the sourse of the shabads. It is possible that some may not carry. But I am amazed and astounded that a respected Keertanya of the stature of Prof Darshan Singh should say that he did not know the source of even the well known banis of Dasam granth! Even a teenager brought up in a Gursikh environment can identify the source  of bani from DG. This is absolutely unbeleivable!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











In the CD also he has assumed the Raja to be Dasam pita and then gone on to blame Prof Jodh Singh translation, which he promptly denied!

As I have said earlier I have a lot of respect for Prof Sahib for the work and sacrifices made by him earlier. But we have to point out, such contradictions in the intrests of all including Prof darshan singh himself.

Is it not possible that senility (a common affliction of old age and may also happen to persons like me in a few years) may be overtaking him? 




> I would also like to take issue with the observation that sacrificial spirit amongst the sikhs has only emanated from the singing of Deh siva.....


This was in context to the Sikh regiment of India. It was adopted by the Sikh regiment of India and is sung daily by them. It continues even now when there are few Sikhs in it. Everyone knows that it the most heavily decorated regiment. 
It was also sung by Prof Darshan Singh ji very commonly during Amrit Sanchar.



> Let us not measure everything in terms of money


What is wrong if a symbolic sum of say couple of lakhs is given to credible organisation looking after orphans as an announced atonement. Both the public admission and symbolic gesture will mean a lot in  India


----------



## satnamr46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Harbans Ji,
Waheguru ji ka khalsa,
Waheguru ji ki fateh.
Prof. Darshan Singh ,as I  said honestly believed that all the hymns in Amrit Keertan were GuRbani.Of course, he knew that some of the hymns were from dasam granth,but his knowledge of the cotextual occurences of these hymns and his understanding of dasam granth was  minimal and inadequate. Most of the well meaning ,dedicated sikhs have not studied dasam granth and implicitly believe it to be authored by the tenth guru just because of its being attributed to patshahi 10. He was no exception.

You are constantly insisting that he,being the Akal Takhat  Jathedar should have known this.He is a sikh ,is learning and evolving. And it is brave of him admit to his change of position.Sikhs are only Sikhs, not ordinary sikhs and special sikhs. Akal Takhat Jathedars being no exception. Most of them are priests coming from varios taxals.They sometimes do not have a critical understanding of the Guru Granth and Sikh Rehat Maryada.The present jathedars of many takhats are continually violating sikh rehat maryada,by attending functions where both granths are parkaashed,by willfully ignoring the wanton disregard of SRM by their political masters ,by issuing edicts in a flurry against sikhs who are oppo
sed to their political masters.
Again ,I do not agree that he has to atone for anything,and should make any financial contribution.He may make financial contributions on his own volition, but not under any feeling of guilt.He probably does that,he does not have to advertise. Sikhs are advised against this practice. His intellectual and spiritual contributions are fairly obvious to sikh
sangat.
Respectfully,
Satnam Singh Randhawa


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 2, 2009)

satnamr46 ji,

Gurufateh

Okay we may differ on the minor issue whether Prof sahib should make a symbolic charitable contribution as a compensation for his earnings from singing from DG or not.

But I think that we agree that Prof sahib is being summoned for invalid and twisted reason of  speaking in a derogatory manner regarding Dasam Pita.

There are far more important clarifications that could have been obtained from professor sahib with the sole view of clearing the confusion and the air and narrowing down the differences in the Panth. _AT has sadly failed to perform this basic duty. _It is only serving to widen the differences rather than narrowing them!


----------



## vikram9274 (Dec 2, 2009)

Harbansj24 Ji, I agree with you completely. The issue has been mishandled by the Jathedars. They are incompetent in their duties. They resolve everything by asking someone to come to the akal takhat and then doing nothing. They usually just set another date or make a decision behind closed doors. With so much infighting amongst themselves, can we really expect them to resolve issues? Plus, any decision made behind closed doors is surrounded by controversy. And that will only add to the fervor surrounding this issue.


----------



## satnamr46 (Dec 3, 2009)

Harbans ji and Vikram Ji,

                              All these issues can be readily solved if we sikhs surrender ourselves to the teachings of Guru Granth Sahib.We are stricken with a strong streak of revengefulness. If you go back a few decades ,you would notice that many of  the pressing sikh issues have been left unresolved. There is no intention to resolve them .We are affliced with ego and relish humiliating others whose views seemingly differ from our views. If only we could learn more about our revealed Gurbani and start to live a life it envisions, our strife -torn wretched  existence would give way to a life full of joy and peace,a real heaven on earth.

I would like all of us to reflect on this shabad:

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੨ ਹਿੰਡੋਲ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">basanth mehalaa 5 ghar 2 hinddola
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">Basant, Fifth Mehl, Second House, Hindol:
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader"> 9             

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਹੋਇ ਇਕਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਲਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਦੂਰਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">hoe eikathr milahu maerae bhaaee dhubidhhaa dhoor karahu liv laae ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">Come and join together, O my Siblings of Destiny; dispel your sense of duality and let yourselves be lovingly absorbed in the Lord.
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੈ ਕੇ ਹੋਵਹੁ ਜੋੜੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੈਸਹੁ ਸਫਾ ਵਿਛਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">har naamai kae hovahu jorree guramukh baisahu safaa vishhaae ||1||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">Let yourselves be joined to the Name of the Lord; become Gurmukh, spread out your mat, and sit down. ||1||
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਇਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਪਾਸਾ ਢਾਲਹੁ ਬੀਰ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">einh bidhh paasaa dtaalahu beer ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">In this way, throw the dice, O brothers.
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਅੰਤ ਕਾਲਿ ਨਹ ਲਾਗੈ ਪੀਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">guramukh naam japahu dhin raathee anth kaal neh laagai peer ||1|| rehaao ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">As Gurmukh, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, day and night. At the very last moment, you shall not have to suffer in pain. ||1||Pause||
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

  </td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਚਉਪੜਿ ਸਾਜਹੁ ਸਤੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਸਾਰੀ ॥ 
 </td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">karam dhharam thumh chouparr saajahu sath karahu thumh saaree ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">Let righteous actions be your gameboard, and let the truth be your dice.
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਜੀਤਹੁ ਐਸੀ ਖੇਲ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਆਰੀ ॥੨॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">kaam krodhh lobh mohu jeethahu aisee khael har piaaree ||2||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">Conquer sexual desire, anger, greed and worldly attachment; only such a game as this is dear to the Lord. ||2||
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਉਠਿ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਪਰਭਾਤੇ ਸੋਏ ਹਰਿ ਆਰਾਧੇ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">outh eisanaan karahu parabhaathae soeae har aaraadhhae ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">Rise in the early hours of the morning, and take your cleansing bath. Before you go to bed at night, remember to worship the Lord.
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਬਿਖੜੇ ਦਾਉ ਲੰਘਾਵੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜ ਸੇਤੀ ਘਰਿ ਜਾਤੇ ॥੩॥ 
 </td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">bikharrae dhaao langhaavai maeraa sathigur sukh sehaj saethee ghar jaathae ||3||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">My True Guru will assist you, even on your most difficult moves; you shall reach your true home in celestial peace and poise. ||3||
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਖੇਲੈ ਆਪੇ ਦੇਖੈ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਰਚਨੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥ 
 </td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">har aapae khaelai aapae dhaekhai har aapae rachan rachaaeiaa ||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">The Lord Himself plays, and He Himself watches; the Lord Himself created the creation.
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜੋ ਨਰੁ ਖੇਲੈ ਸੋ ਜਿਣਿ ਬਾਜੀ ਘਰਿ ਆਇਆ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੯॥ 
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">jan naanak guramukh jo nar khaelai so jin baajee ghar aaeiaa ||4||1||19||
</td></tr><tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">O servant Nanak, that person who plays this game as Gurmukh, wins the game of life, and returns to his true home. ||4||1||19||
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="rmenuheader">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

In the second stanza of this shabad ,the Guru is talking about a game which God wants us to play and it is to: Conquer sexual desire, anger, greed and worldly attachment; only such a game as this is dear to the Lord.

The game the sikhs in responsible postions are playing these days is decidely different.It is high time for sikhs to become awakened to  grim realities and take steps to preserve their glorious heritage.Guru Rakha
Satnam Singh​


----------



## vikram9274 (Dec 3, 2009)

yes, I have noticed this also. We have spent a large portion of time and efforts fighting people with different views or from different religions and now our leaders are spending most of their time (when not making trips abroad or to functions for money) fighting amongst themselves. It's actually really sad.


----------

